# pharmaceutical meals.....



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

interesting....today was pharmaceutical lunch day.....
one premium drop for 16 and another for 25.....all in all a lucrative day. But i hate the delivery gig...

So, how many of you have delivery service? How do you work it?

Who does Pharm lunches to Doctors offices? I've no clue what going rate is, I charged $15 for the median lunch pp, and $20 for the premium....
the rep did not blink an eye....charged delivery on top of that.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

lots of hits, no responses.....


----------



## brooklynchef (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi Shroomgirl,

I have done a few drop-offs for pharm reps at dr. offices. I have charged between $18 and $25/person depending on the menu + $45 delivery charge. I found it to be generally not worth the effort. While keeping your food cost down with lunches like that is pretty easy, the time and effort you put into doing a small drop-off lunch like that, may not be worth the small profit. I also hate doing drop-offs because I feel that my food suffers from the packing and the trip...Maybe the clients don't realize it, because they do not expect perfectly hot food and super fresh sandwiches on crispy bread, but I notice, and it bothers me. The only drop-offs I will do going forward are ones for the Holidays (you seem to be able to charge more for religious ones like Easter, Passover, Rosh Hashana, Christmas, and Yom Kippur and So on). For those I include detailed re-heating instructions so that at least my food can be revived to an acceptable point.

Hope that was helpful and not too longwinded.

Best,
BrooklynChef


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Pretty much all my work is drop offs. Doctors tend to pay £10-12/head $20-25. We work deisel and time into the costing, and hopefully there will pick-ups in the vicinity from the previous couple of days jobs. Mind you, i do lose platters and dip bowls rather often if i dont pick up the same day. But if a meeting is going on all day, what can you do. Anything missing is written off on the tax return. We do work within a 20 mile radius so drop-offs and pick-ups tend to coincide quite nicely.
For labour intensive one-off jobs we charge 12.5% service charge, but not for regular clients.
By the way we only do cold buffets or curry lunches with all the trimmings if that makes a difference. I guess Us/uk is gonna be different anyway.


----------



## brooklynchef (Nov 26, 2007)

With the exception of the popularity of curry lunches in the UK, I am not sure how different US and UK really are. What I do know, is that here in the US people will eat pretty much anything if it is between 2 pieces of bread.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

What I loved was that they did not specify what they wanted for lunch....worked out very very well.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Maybe i'm watching too much american iron chef. We're getting it now on cable. 
i also read threads on this forum and i havnt heard of half the ingredients mentioned
Not just my opinion. there is a difference between uk and us cuisine


----------

